# Bearded men unite



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Been letting it grow since Christmas and yes this picture looks stupid










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sex with a bearded man- The Beards


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> Sex with a bearded man- The Beards
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


That was weird 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Right on!



silvertonebetty said:


> That was weird
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I haven't hit puberty yet...can't grow a beard


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I shaved my beard completely off once, ... 1974,.... or was it '75,... maybe '73. Whatever


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> I shaved my beard completely off once, ... 1974,.... or was it '75,... maybe '73. Whatever


That's when I last had a complete shave as well. Shave my neck daily and trim the rest once a month for over forty years now.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Been letting it grow since Christmas and yes this picture looks stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the hat looks OK, the rest is well ????????


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I've had my beard for 50 years, me and the beard just look a little older now.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My husband has had a beard forever. He shaved it off once and grew Elvis sideburns(muttonchops I think they're called)I hated it. He looks so handsome and distinguished with facial hair. It's got a slight bit of grey in it. I really like it. It really looks good. He keeps it neat and trimmed.

One time he entered a ZZ top beard contest. He let it grow for a year. I didn't like it. It just got really ratty looking.

Or.............how about those guys that braid their beards or even put it in a ponytail.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't like my bard that long--I also don't like it too short--had it for years...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

I used to grow mine for the winter (insulation).
Always had to trim it though.
After an inch of growth, it gets wavy, not in a nice way.
My wife says I look like a billy goat.
Clean shaven now except for a cheechy mustache.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If your beard grows straight, consider yourself lucky 

I actually trimmed it down to a half inch give or take, for the first time in a few years. It gets knotted very easily when it gets long, and after a while I'm tired of trying to get a brush or comb through it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

Budda said:


>


Samoan War dancers just popped into my head.
Especially with that backdrop.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Last time I shaved was not that long ago (2000s). "It'll look fine," she said. "But you've had the orthodontic work done," she said. ...

Still look like a toothless yokel (extreme case of british guitarist syndrome, exacerbated by quack ortho work). "Oh.... yeah Ok you were right." Being right never felt so anti-climactic.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> My husband has had a beard forever. He shaved it off once and grew Elvis sideburns(muttonchops I think they're called)I hated it. He looks so handsome and distinguished with facial hair. It's got a slight bit of grey in it. I really like it. It really looks good. He keeps it neat and trimmed.
> 
> One time he entered a ZZ top beard contest. He let it grow for a year. I didn't like it. It just got really ratty looking.
> 
> Or.............how about those guys that braid their beards or even put it in a ponytail.


Complete with beads.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I wish I could grow a beard. I've tried a few times, but it just grows in scraggly and doesn't look right.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Been letting it grow for the winter, my hair too. Looks like I live in a cave. I grow it for the winter, but this year I am on a mission. Wife hates it. I will have a shave and a haircut when spring comes.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

This was around 8 months of growth or so


__
http://instagr.am/p/BC4envribFa/

This was around 10 months or so when I shaved it for work.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BEpaCGACbDE/

I'm about 2 months in again now.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

I shaved my beard off in the '80s when I noticed that nearly everyone else wearing one was a socialist or a Liberal. The resurgence of beards among capitalist sports players hasn't won me back. I think they generally look like crap, Buddha's and Betty's and cboutlier's excepted, of course! 

(BTW Betty, you're not nearly as pretty as I'd imagined you were!)


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

boyscout said:


> I shaved my beard off in the '80s when I noticed that nearly everyone else wearing one was a socialist or a Liberal. The resurgence of beards among capitalist sports players hasn't won me back. I think they generally look like crap, Buddha's and Betty's and cboutlier's excepted, of course!
> 
> (BTW Betty, you're not nearly as pretty as I'd imagined you were!)


Lol Betty is my silvertone lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm in the "winter beard" camp. I always look forward to shaving it off though...it means spring is here.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> This was around 8 months of growth or so
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Beard? What beard?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> This was around 8 months of growth or so
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BC4envribFa/


Damn, if I could grow a left arm like that in 8 months, I wouldn't care about the beard. Or the fact that I can't play guitar any more!


I've had one for decades. Didn't shave it off but all my facial/scalp hair fell out with the chemo (yep, even the eyebrows). But with the cue ball head, losing the beard was minor. It took twice as long to grow back than the hair did though. And I opted for a goatee. Everything grew back in its original color, like baby hair - for about six months - and then went back to grey.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

too itchy for me, so ive never kept one for more than a month.
not a look I'm a usually a fan of.
I think unless youre exceptionally good looking, or have a real baby-face its usually more of a negative than a positive.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Diablo said:


> too itchy for me, so ive never kept one for more than a month.
> not a look I'm a usually a fan of.
> I think unless youre exceptionally good looking, or have a real baby-face its usually more of a negative than a positive.


The itchy stage is only temporary. You must persist.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I wish I could grow a beard. I've tried a few times, but it just grows in scraggly and doesn't look right.


Gotta push through and let it get longer. I tell all my friends who claim they can't grow a beard that all you have to do is stop shaving.

CB, the two-month looks good!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Gotta push through and let it get longer. I tell all my friends who claim they can't grow a beard that all you have to do is stop shaving.
> 
> CB, the two-month looks good!


I usually let it grow until just after I have to start combing it, and then trim it back to the 2 month length and start over.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I am lazy by nature so a beard fits in well. Grooming ain't my thing! Its not always a nice beard.

When I first met my wife, she begged me to shave my beard. I did and I couldn't grow it back quick enough for her. I shaved it completely off when my son was 5. He came home from school, took one look at me and began crying. He ran to the back of the house and locked himself in the porch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2017)

The other reason that I grow a beard .. to hide my double chin. lol.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Have spent most of my adult life with a beard. Shaved it off in 1990 for a couple of months and hated it, shaved again a couple of years ago at the behest of the folks who had to keep an oxygen mask on me during surgery but I immediately grew it back. I keep it trimmed fairly short most of the time, which requires very little time in front of a mirror...thank goodness.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sent from my other brain.


----------



## rumbletone (Feb 1, 2017)

Mine got pretty long last year:


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

rumbletone said:


> Mine for pretty long last year:


More like Rumbledore, amiright.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Up until a few months ago I had something like rumbletone pictured going on.
It was maybe 6 years growth.

My gf was on me to get rid of it, she hates hair.
I'm like but I'm a Viking baby!

So one night or several nights actually I drank myself silly and she was displeased to the point of ejecting me from home.

I figured I'd cut off the beard and be forgiven.
So I did.
And it worked.
But now she makes me shave every week.
I hate it.
I look like a wanker.

Oddly she keeps telling me I'm no longer a Viking,
Despite my genetics and the associated age related conditions that scream"I'm a Viking".
Hmmm.

She lets me keep my hair tho.
I look like Fabio's ugly twin.
Or something.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Anyone else here use beard oil/balm/conditioner?


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Budda said:


> Anyone else here use beard oil/balm/conditioner?


Wife got me some for Christmas. While I do like the scent of it I would personally never purchase it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Anyone else here use beard oil/balm/conditioner?


My brother does, and swears by it. I've never tried it. I just shampoo mine with my hair.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The reason I ask is I have started using some stuff and it definitely helps the skin as well as the hair. The band is pals with two guys who started a beard care company in Toronto, its good stuff. Look up The Northern Beard Company if you're interested!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Budda said:


> Anyone else here use beard oil/balm/conditioner?


I use shampoo & conditioner when I wash it--same stuff I use for my hair--think I'll wash it tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


What a waste. Pushing a woman away because she has a beard.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> Anyone else here use beard oil/balm/conditioner?


You mean my girlfriends?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> You mean my girlfriends?


Your girlfriends can use it too, they may have a mens and a womens line. You should check into it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Budda said:


> Anyone else here use beard oil/balm/conditioner?


Yeah, I use a women's hair product with aragon (sp?), which I also put the residual on my face. Helps control the wave/curl in the beard, I don't get any beard hair breakage, good for the skin.

Wife got me actual beard oil for Xmas, it's thicker and stickier, I don't like it much.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

keto said:


> Yeah, I use a women's hair product with aragon (sp?), which I also put the residual on my face. Helps control the wave/curl in the beard, I don't get any beard hair breakage, good for the skin.
> 
> Wife got me actual beard oil for Xmas, it's thicker and stickier, I don't like it much.


Beard oil shouldn't be thick and sticky.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Mine grows more in the Errol Flynn/Robin Hood style...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

amagras said:


> Mine grows more in the Errol Flynn/Robin Hood style...


I once met a guy named Errol Flynn--not the actor, but a guy with a big bushy moustache.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

zontar said:


> I once met a guy named Errol Flynn--not the actor, but a guy with a big bushy moustache.


Like Errol Flynn Shephard or was his family name actually Flynn? I could go with that name


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

amagras said:


> Like Errol Flynn Shephard or was his family name actually Flynn? I could go with that name


First name Errol, last name Flynn--real name


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

keto said:


> I use a women's hair product with aragon (sp?), which I also put the residual on my face. Helps control the *wave/curl* in the beard


I didn't think of looking for something like this.
At a certain point, before it's long enough where I start looking like a billy goat, my beard would look like pubes.




zontar said:


> I once met a guy named Errol Flynn--not the actor, but a guy with a big bushy moustache.


Growing up, I knew a Bruce Willis, Bruce Lee and Matt Houston.
All three clean shaven.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Larry, let me know if there's anything here you want me to pick up:

The Northern Beard Company


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2017)

Budda said:


> Larry, let me know if there's anything here you want me to pick up:
> 
> The Northern Beard Company


Probably not till next winter. lol.
And even then, nothing scented.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

This stuff is OK


But this stuff is great. Comes in a thinner and a slightly thicker but not uber thick formula that offers a touch more control. Gad, I can't believe I'm typing this. Anyways, it's the latter. A few drops on the palms, rub in, excess to the rest of the face.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I used the stuff in the bottom pic for my scalp, cant say it seemed to do a lot.

I do prefer my tnbc stuff.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

keto said:


> This stuff is OK
> 
> Gad, I can't believe I'm typing this.


LOL!!! This is what I'm saying. 

I reckon I've used this 3 times since Christmas. Should last me a while at this rate.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My beard does however get doused in hydraulic oil or 15w40 once or twice a week. If I get bunker oil or asphalt in it, I'll wash it with diesel.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> My beard does however get doused in hydraulic oil or 15w40 once or twice a week. If I get bunker oil or asphalt in it, I'll wash it with diesel.


During the season and depending on the temperature 50w or 60w, gear oil and bugs......lots and lots of bugs. The bugs usually brush out.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This thread has been more educating than I imagined.

The chief reason I ditched shaving was the time it took, never mind the cost and hassle. Over the years I've become more and more far sighted as well, making time in front of a mirror a drag. Shower and go was quick, cheap, and easy. Hair products begin and end with shampoo. Almost 40 years later I have no reason to change my thinking, but I find the products mentioned here somewhat curious.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> This thread has been more educating than I imagined.
> 
> The chief reason I ditched shaving was the time it took, never mind the cost and hassle. Over the years I've become more and more far sighted as well, making time in front of a mirror a drag. Shower and go was quick, cheap, and easy. Hair products begin and end with shampoo. Almost 40 years later I have no reason to change my thinking, but I find the products mentioned here somewhat curious.


Some what curious? Kinda like bringing the wife home flowers. If I started to smear this stuff on my face the wife and the girlfriends would start to wonder. Beads and braids are one thing but strange oily smelly stuff on my face is another. Could get a body seriously injured. And I wonder what happens when you're all oiled up and you're out working a chop saw or a grinder in 100' + f weather. Could get to be uncomfortable. Same with when your sig other is wearing a very expensive silk something and there's your oily beard just rubbing against it. I'm with you, shower when you can and go.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> Anyone else here use beard oil/balm/conditioner?


Budda,

I use beard oil and soap. I get it from Frontier Man Beard Co located on the second floor of the Western Fair Market (on Saturdays). I'm still on the bottle I bought last June.

I like it. Makes my beard soft, helps the skin underneath, and smells nice. Oh, and my wife likes it. 

Jeremiah (owner/proprietar?) is a guitar player. Be sure to get a comb from him if you don't have one.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I've had my beard for over 50 years, I trim it every day so I look sophisticated, business like, honest and trust worthy. I also have some real nice waterfront property in Florida, sandy beach, gentle slope to the water, great for swimming or any other kind of water sport you can imagine, cheep quick possession. 
Now if you believe all that I also sell winning lottery tickets. How many would you like ?
B#(*


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

bolero said:


> I haven't hit puberty yet...can't grow a beard


It will come some others are also waiting lol. At age 25 my voice still cracks at times, I often get hello mam is mr.macneill here. O you learn to laugh at these things lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Been letting it grow for the winter, my hair too. Looks like I live in a cave. I grow it for the winter, but this year I am on a mission. Wife hates it. I will have a shave and a haircut when spring comes.


I will never let my hair grow long again lol. Last year or the year before my younger brother was looking at my yearbook at the picture with all the grad students and pointed and asked "Jared who is the girl sitting there?" My response was "that is me" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I just trimmed my beard with a Wahl Peanut Beard Trimmer. AC. Chord. Plug-in. All battery operated ones are crap. I think a year and half is the longest one has lasted. My first Wahl Peanut lasted 12 years. I buggered it up with some aggressive cleaning. I've had my second for almost a year.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like that these days you can get a great beard trim from the same girls that cut the hair on your head. I used to visit the barber for my beard and enjoy the old school treatment, the bigger salon beard services were hit and miss. These days the old school barbers are getting older and you often end up with two different sides to your face but the girls are getting better and better,,. plus, you know,,. the boobs and all.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

One of my good friends cuts my hair and beard. No one else has done it better than her haha.

EG, I had no idea smelling like a forest was emasculating.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I like that these days you can get a great beard trim from the same girls that cut the hair on your head. I used to visit the barber for my beard and enjoy the old school treatment, the bigger salon beard services were hit and miss. These days the old school barbers are getting older and you often end up with two different sides to your face but the girls are getting better and better,,. plus, you know,,. the boobs and all.


I got my hair done once at a hair dressers once and every one was like why didn't you go to the barbershop. My response was she's better looking than a man lol. And there's this fine looking girl in the town I live in now and she works at local salon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I just trimmed my beard with a Wahl Peanut Beard Trimmer. AC. Chord. Plug-in. All battery operated ones are crap. I think a year and half is the longest one has lasted. My first Wahl Peanut lasted 12 years. I buggered it up with some aggressive cleaning. I've had my second for almost a year.


The best one I've had was a Wahl--that's lasted several years.
Although one my former trimmers though died when it fell in the toilet...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

This string is not complete without a pic of these guys. But what's up with the middle guy? And what's his name again?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> But what's up with the middle guy? And what's his name again?


Brenda


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> This string is not complete without a pic of these guys. But what's up with the middle guy? And what's his name again?
> 
> View attachment 58969


The man with the invisible beard


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh man and I thought women were obsessed with their hair! Lmao

My hubby actually has a Sean Connery beard happening and I really love it! He looks very distinguished!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I grow mine in the winter, start in Dec and shave it off on my birthday in March. Somehow I always look young on my birthday. I get it trimmed to half an inch when I get a haircut. I like the low maintenance but now that there is a good crop of grey in there I'm close to deciding this is my last bearded winter.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I grow mine in the winter, start in Dec and shave it off on my birthday in March. Somehow I always look young on my birthday. I get it trimmed to half an inch when I get a haircut. I like the low maintenance but now that there is a good crop of grey in there I'm close to deciding this is my last bearded winter.


Grey in a beard looks so distinguished. If you like it then just do it. Takes this from a woman who knows what other females like in a man. I work mainly with females and you should hear us talk at lunch. I honestly think we are worse then guys talking about other females. We're down and dirty and we don't care! lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I grow mine in the winter, start in Dec and shave it off on my birthday in March. Somehow I always look young on my birthday. I get it trimmed to half an inch when I get a haircut. I like the low maintenance but now that there is a good crop of grey in there I'm close to deciding this is my last bearded winter.


That's pretty much what I did too, except, the grey is in a random pattern now.
It's why I keep it off.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Grey in a beard looks so distinguished. If you like it then just do it. Takes this from a woman who knows what other females like in a man. I work mainly with females and you should hear us talk at lunch. I honestly think we are worse then guys talking about other females. We're down and dirty and we don't care! lol


That's good news. I'm starting to get a few gray in my beard. Makes since though. My head is a solid 20:80 salt and pepper.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

And when it goes from grey to white you forget about the color.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I've had a beard since around 1987 or so. I got pissed at my wife at one point and shaved it, but started growing it back immediately. It's trimmed short. I shave my cheeks and neck once a week on average. The skin on my neck is very sensitive, so once a week is about all I can handle.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

DrumBob said:


> I've had a beard since around 1987 or so. I got pissed at my wife at one point and shaved it, but started growing it back immediately. It's trimmed short. I shave my cheeks and neck once a week on average. The skin on my neck is very sensitive, so once a week is about all I can handle.
> View attachment 363733
> View attachment 363733


Very thick and awesome. Long hair and beards will do nicely for me. My hubby has had a beard forever. He’s only shaved it once in 37 years of marriage this Friday, May 7th. He hated it and so did I. He grew it right back and it has remained so ever since.

He also had waist length hair for 25 years which I braided for him every morning. I got sick of doing it and he was over it. He cut it off and then donated it. Things change.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've had a beard for 19 months now. 

I guess I can grow a beard after all.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I just trimmed mine--but trimmed, not shaved off--no ZZ Top or Duck Dynasty look for me though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

After 4 years, I completely removed my beard and moustache on Saturday morning, as a 40th anniversary present for my wife. So far, I kept part of the bushy grey sideburns for that Dave Brubeck look, but they may come off eventually as well. Sorry to surrender my membership in the club, guys. It was an honour to belong, but it was time. I *did* keep the pony tail if that counts for anything.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mine comes and goes. I like the beard, but not the Mr. Burns horseshoe haircut so I keep that part shaved.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I wish I’d done what this guy did...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Believe it or not, for me, growing a beard takes way more maintenance than keeping it completely shaved to the wood.

Shaving the whole thing is simple, Keeping a beard trimmed so I don't look like I just let it go takes time and care.

If I just let it grow wild I'd have a beard from my eye sockets to....the bottom.

I can't handle that.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Believe it or not, for me, growing a beard takes way more maintenance than keeping it completely shaved to the wood.
> 
> Shaving the whole thing is simple, Keeping a beard trimmed so I don't look like I just let it go takes time and care.
> 
> ...


My beard gets a trim each month and me neck is done on a weekly basis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Every guy's gotta grow a manifesto beard once in their lives. No shaping, no trimming, full-on neck beard.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Manisfesto beard!

For the past few years, my sweet-spot recipe has been weekly trim with a #2 attachment, clean the neck, and clean a bunch of whiskers that grow out of place.



polyslax said:


> Every guy's gotta grow a manifesto beard once in their lives. No shaping, no trimming, full-on neck beard.
> 
> View attachment 363847


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

oh well


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> My beard gets a trim each month and me neck is done on a weekly basis
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shave about twice a week now, without the beard a bit more frequently.

Takes longer with the beard. I have to be much more careful to keep things straight and even.

Easier when you're taking it ALL off.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I shaved off my beard this morning after nineteen months. I had been toying with shaving it off for a while, but I have to admit I look like a bit of a ghost right now. 

If I keep it off for the rest of the summer I'll definitely grow it back next winter.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I trim my beard on an as needed basis--which is normally 4-6 weeks--dependong how cold it is outside.
SOemtiems I go longer.
If I didn't have a beard I'd be shaving every day--although these days who would notice.

When I used to be clean shaven there were days I'd shave in the morning when I got up & then I'd do a touch up if I was going out.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't had a haircut in almost a year - headin towards a covid mullet ..lol


----------

